# Madrid sucumbe a la lluvia



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2007 às 01:31)

La intensa lluvia y el granizo caídos durante la tarde de ayer provocaron el caos en muchas partes de la ciudad. El túnel de la M-30 que enlaza con la carretera de Valencia en sentido salida fue cerrado al concentrarse el agua en enormes balsas tanto a la entrada como a la salida. No fue el único problema que vivió Madrid. Cerca de 200 semáforos se quedaron sin luz y el tráfico se complicó. Además, la nueva estación de metro de Bambú, en la línea 1, tuvo que cerrarse por una inundación, provocada tras un desprendimiento. Entre las cinco y las siete de la tarde, los bomberos del Ayuntamiento realizaron el triple de salidas de las que suelen realizar en un turno completo de 10 horas.







Mais em www.elpais.es


----------



## Fernando_ (30 Abr 2007 às 19:51)

Semana "divertida" em Madrid

Sábado, uma tormenta mui local, os distritos do sul e oeste de Madrid nao tiveron chuva, e os distritos do norte e leste de Madrid tiveron 20-25 mm. de chuva  , em meia hora.

Os novos túneles da autoestrada M-30, recentemente inaugurados, fechados por inundaçao
















A semana anterior, na quinta feira, tivemos uma pequena catarata no interior dos tuneles  . Os desaguamentos das ruas bloquearon-se e as águas caieron no túnel. Aquí o video

Fotos e video: www.elmundo.es

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2007 às 20:39)

Fernando_ disse:


> Semana "divertida" em Madrid
> 
> Sábado, uma tormenta mui local, os distritos do sul e oeste de Madrid nao tiveron chuva, e os distritos do norte e leste de Madrid tiveron 20-25 mm. de chuva  , em meia hora.
> 
> ...



Olá Fernando, desculpa-me o off-topic, mas não pude de deixar de esboçar um enorme sorriso ao ver estas imagens. Não sei se sabes, mas nos últimos dias em Portugal também foi inaugurado um Túnel rodoviário, envolto em muita polémica, no Marquês de Pombal, Lisboa. 

E achei curioso que afinal o Túnel que deu problemas foi em Madrid, ainda para mais com a curiosidade acrescida de um dos túneis inundados ter sido o novo túnel da "Avenida de *Portugal*" em Madrid  
Para a próxima avisa o pessoal para não dar o nome de "Portugal" às Ruas ou Avenidas, pois é sinal de Encrenca futura


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 10:45)

Vince disse:


> E achei curioso que afinal o Túnel que deu problemas foi em Madrid, ainda para mais com a curiosidade acrescida de um dos túneis inundados ter sido o novo túnel da "Avenida de *Portugal*" em Madrid
> Para a próxima avisa o pessoal para não dar o nome de "Portugal" às Ruas ou Avenidas, pois é sinal de Encrenca futura



 Mas sabes Vince, isto é um exemplo que não é só em Portugal que as obras são mal feitas... embora a nossa fama fique associada,, não fosse a Avenida chamada de Portugal...


Fernando achei muita piada nesse video da cascata dentro do túnel, até estava interessante..


----------



## Fernando_ (21 Mai 2007 às 19:02)

Ontem, outra vez, tormenta forte em Madrid, com estas conseqüências:

La tormenta obliga a los bomberos a realizar 111 salidas en todo Madrid

Vídeo: La M-30 colapsada por la lluvia 

Também o mal tempo provocó atrasos e cancelamentos de vôos no aeroporto de Madrid, e 30 aviaoes se desviaron a Barcelona, Zaragoza, Valencia e Alicante.

Eu viajé ontem de Atenas a Madrid, e o aviao tuvo que voar durante uma hora ao redor da tormenta, antes de poder aterrissar...


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mai 2007 às 23:05)

Bem isso é que foi chover. O vídeo é bem elucidativo.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2007 às 10:57)

Quando é que o nosso amigo Fernando de Madrid nos vem dar o testemunho pessoal de dois dias de caos em Madrid e em Espanha?
Linhas de comboio interrompidas, tuneis rodoviários alagados, estações de metro fechadas, etc,etc...




> *El servicio de trenes entre Madrid y el Levante continúa cortado*
> Las lluvias cierran un segundo tramo de la red que usaba como alternativa para conectar la capital con la Comunidad Valenciana.- Más de 400 evacuados por las inundaciones en Alcázar de San Juan
> El temporal de viento, lluvia y granizo está dificultando las comunicaciones por tren y carretera en varias comunidades del centro peninsular. Renfe ha interrumpido el tráfico de trenes en el tramo entre Alcázar de San Juan y Marañón que se ha estado utilizando en el Plan Alternativo de Transporte para unir la vía de alta velocidad de Ciudad Real con Alcázar de San Juan y las conexiones de Madrid con la Comunidad Valenciana desde las 20.00 del martes.
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...nua/cortado/elpepuesp/20070524elpepunac_1/Tes





> *Fotografias:*
> http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/Inundaciones/3898-2/elpgal/






> *El tren entre Madrid y Levante sigue cortado por un temporal que no remite hasta el sábado*
> Carreteras cortadas, la vía férrea entre Madrid y Levante fuera de servicio, miles de hectáreas de cultivos destrozadas, pueblos inundados... Es el panorama que aún se vive en diversas zonas de España debido a la sucesión de tormentas que padecemos desde el principio de la semana y que se mantendrán sobre la Península hasta mañana. La borrasca situada en el Golfo de Cádiz ha dejado un panorama desolador, sobre todo en Castilla-La Mancha, Castilla-León y algunas zonas de Andalucía, Madrid y Extremadura.
> http://www.abc.es/20070524/nacional-nacional/tren-entre-madrid-levante_200705240251.html





> *Fotografias*
> Tormentas e inundaciones en España
> http://www.20minutos.es/galeria/2497/0/0/inundaciones/Espana/lluvias/


----------



## Fernando_ (24 Mai 2007 às 20:05)

Bom seguimiento, Vince!  

Aquí estou , regressé o domingo de viagem e estuve muito ocupado...além disso, as T.V.'s conectan constantemente com as zonas de tormentas e inundaçaoes...  

Também estive hoje de “caça meteorologica”, mais com pouca sorte  

Algumas fotos de www.lanzadigital.com. em Alcazar de San Juan, povoaçao de 30.000 habitantes em Ciudad Real, a zona mais afetada hoje. Hai 1.500 domicílios inundados, 400 pessoas fueron evacuadas durante a madrugada. Zonas industriales e urbanizaçaos submergidas debaixo de 2 m. de água, conforme a T.V.   

O registro de chuva é 180 mm. em 48 h. (igual que todo o ano 2005) 


























Conforme a T.V., as vias ferreas formaron um dique, que contiene 1 milhao de m3 de água, isto evitou mais danos. O trafico ferroviario está cortado entre Madrid e Valencia, Alicante, Murcia e Almería, já que Alcazar é um nó ferroviario importante.


----------



## Fernando_ (25 Mai 2007 às 15:54)

Em Madrid, desde o domingo, as tormentas breves, mas intensas, son diárias

Em Barajas (Aeroporto):

20/05: *10.0 mm.*
21/05: -
22/05: *25.0 mm.*
23/05: *21.7 mm.*
24/05: *10.0 mm.*

Total, *66.7 mm.* (média de maio, 47 mm.)

Árvor de 15 m. caído sobre o Paseo del Prado, uma avenida principal, por causa do vento






Avenidas inundadas











Carros nas águas






Aiguaceiros






O tramo do Mêtro que circula debaixo do rio, fechado por inundaçao






Um pequeno novo lago 






(Fotos: elmundo.es e www.elpais.com)


----------



## Brigantia (18 Jun 2007 às 13:53)

Aqui fica uma excelente reportagem sobre o dia 28 de Abril em Madrid.


http://www.tiemposevero.es/ver-reportaje.php?id=136


----------

